# Could this fit 7 chickens?



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

How big is it? Bantams or large chickens?


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> How big is it? Bantams or large chickens?


Large chickens i just need someting to get them out of the brooder and i'd have 2 of these for the 7 when they reach full size if i ordered it today i could have it next week so it would be 7 6wk old chickens


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes they will fit, no they won't be comfortable. Two would be plenty though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree, one wouldn't be quite enough... They would fit, but it would be squishy.. Two would be more ideal


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

They suggest at least 4 sq. ft. per chicken for standard size birds. Also be prepared to not have any grass left in the area you put them in. I know a lot of people that put sand in after the grass is gone. Makes for easy clean up. We have one permanent coop with a yard and one chicken tractor that needs to be moved a minimum of once a week or theres no grass left in that area. We have bantams. Silkies and Cochins.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you order 2 you could set them end to end, take off the 2 end fences and use them to connect the 2 pens together, extending it even more. Then you have a long run with a house on each end. You would just have to make a panel to extend the screen pen roof.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it moveable? I think it would fit 7 chickens till they are almost fully grown if you can move it a couple times a week for fresh grass, bugs, and scratching area. 2 moved on a regular basis would be ideal.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We move ours to fresh grass all the time. They are movable but not really made to be moved like a true chicken tractor. Which is what I'd like to have.


----------

